# Wow This Is All A Little Scary, Just Like A New Job!!!



## viquib (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi There,
I'm new, got the website from my IVF clinic at the Heath. Just had our first consultation after trying to get pregnant for 4 years, i'm 37 years young. DH has poor morphology so we're on "the list"! Has anyone been through the same thing, i'm sure there are oodles! Any advice would be most helpful as we really don't have much of a clue!
Many thanks
Viqui


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi and welcome to fertility friends.

i am also at ivf wales at the heath hospital. there is a thread where all the ladies from the heath hospital chat. have posted link below. feel free to join in and chat we are a friendly bunch and will be able to answer most questions for you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0

see you over there

queenie x


----------

